# Best Place to Purchase Mats



## Jeff Boler (Aug 23, 2004)

Can anyone give me some pointers on the purchase of "crash mats?"  Know of any good places to purchase them?

Thanks.


----------



## whalen (Aug 23, 2004)

Zebra mats is the way to go. my Dojang is wall to wall mats and zebra is the way to go.

Hal


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 8, 2004)

Jeff Boler said:
			
		

> Can anyone give me some pointers on the purchase of "crash mats?" Know of any good places to purchase them?
> 
> Thanks.


 
Here is a good place to start:

http://judoinfo.com/mats.htm


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 8, 2004)

There was a post in the Judo forum about mats, it has a listing of about 10 different places to get 'em.


----------

